# MS Image Composer 1.5



## starman

Anyone know where I can download a copy of this?


----------



## Buzz1927

Here.


----------



## starman

No tried there it leads to a non-existent page


----------



## jjsevdt

Use photoshop, it will do anything you want, or is you're an MS freak invest in Pictue It!


----------



## jjsevdt

This software doesn't seem to exist.  Even on MS's web page


----------



## starman

It came free bundled with frontpage some time ago but is now no longer supported by MS.


----------



## elmarcorulz

http://www.freedownloadscenter.com/...phics_Editors/MS_Image_Composer_Download.html


----------



## starman

Thats the download manager  that site bundles with their downloads , you download that and then the file but the file page does not exist.

I signed up for the link but still no luck...

Thanks for the pointers lads but so far no joy


----------

